# ZCI for rigid 4512



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I made a ZCI for the 4512 I could not find one to purchase and it looked pretty tough to make one to fit because I only had 1/8" lip all the way around the insert along with the adjustment screw spots sticking out the way they do









It ended up being easier then I thought 



















I thought about drilling holes for the adjustment screws, but that proved to not be necessary. It sits flat and flush with no rocking or sliding around. 
The underside is a little ugly because i drilled out for the arbor washer. I need to figure out a way to fit the splitter. I'm thinking 1/8" router bit...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice job. I made some lexan dado inserts for my 4510. For dado blades I just needed to route reliefs in the underside to get clearance for the riving knife bracket. I also needed to put screws in the edge to adjust the tightness of the fit. 
1/8" or 3/16" bit should give you plenty of room for splitter clearance. :smile:


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the same saw,very nice job on the ZCI. for your information Woodcraft recently introduced a ZCI for that saw , I ordered it, cost was $26 + shipping
Dennis


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

slicksqueegie said:


> i need to figure out a way to fit the splitter. I'm thinking 1/8" router bit...


Drill bit, Drill bit.
7/64", 7/64"!

BTDT


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

So is the insert only 1/8" thick? 

Or is it machined from thicker stock? :smile:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

As far as a splinter goes, allow me to suggest that the next time you make one, instead of driving the saw blade up from the bottom, use your fence to align the ZCI in the proper position and simply make a cut through it part way as if you were going to rip it in half. Only make the cut so when in place the blade comes through the kerf. Now for the splitter all you need to do is glue a thin piece of material in the kerf behind the blade. Make sure that the grain on the thin splitter is running vertically so it won't try to snap off.


----------

